# انواع الضواغط



## م/عزالجمل (30 مارس 2008)

ارجو الافادة عن انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى اجهزة التكييف والتبريد


----------



## ابو الشباب محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

ارشيف المنتدى روعه صراحه


----------



## بيشوى شنوده (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا معلم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 أبريل 2008)

تابع موضوع انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى اجهزة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 أبريل 2008)

بيشوى شنوده قال:


> مشكور يا معلم على هذا الموضوع


 
بيشوى شنودة 
نحن لا نقف فى سوق او نعمل فى المصبغة نحن فى منتدى هندسى علمى 
هذا توضيح لانك من الواضح انك لا تعلم اين انت الان


----------



## بسام العراقي (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا , جذوة الكرم العربي لن نطفئ


----------



## eng.mo7amed (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.mo7amed (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yoyo_domy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا كبير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ferasalhasan (26 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> بيشوى شنودة
> نحن لا نقف فى سوق او نعمل فى المصبغة نحن فى منتدى هندسى علمى
> هذا توضيح لانك من الواضح انك لا تعلم اين انت الان


 
بالهداوة يا أستاذنا م ا قشانة
رب العزة يخاطب خير البشر حبيبي وحبيبك المصطفى محمد الحبيب
لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب
أرجو الإعتذار
الإعتذار فضيلة
وانت أهل لكل فضيلة
أحسبها مداخلة بالخطأ


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جددددددداااااااااااا


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جددددددداااااااااااا


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

*سؤال*

_لو ممكن اخي الكريم اى حاجه عن جهاز توجيه الدفه_


----------



## omar_655 (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## egole (15 أبريل 2010)

اين الضواغط


----------



## م&العامرى (16 أبريل 2010)

انواع الضواغط الشائعة الاستخدام:
1-ترددى
2-دورانى
3-حلزونى
4-طارد مركزى


----------



## المهندس250 (17 فبراير 2012)

متشكريييين اوى


----------

